# Next gen Xbox: rumours, speculations, wild pipe dreams!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Seeing as we have a PS4 vaporware thread how about an Xbox 720 or whatever the hell it'll end up being called to speculate on?

What would you like to see in terms of specs, functionality? Should MS dump discs and go with download only or even more radical go the Spotify/Netflix route and charge a flat fee for all you can play gaming?

My main hope is they don't do anything stupid like Nintendo and the controller doesn't have a screen!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 8, 2013)

Kinect 2 for the win. I'd expect it to be missing the optical drive.as well.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it would be a bit premature to ditch an optical drive. Lots of people don't have good internet connections and seeing as most games weigh in at the 15GB mark these days, it would be a bit silly.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, MaxPayne 3 even with a 16Mb connection took me well over a day to download as its 30Gb on the PC


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 8, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Kinect 2 for the win. I'd expect it to be missing the optical drive.as well.


 
First connect was pretty shit once the novelty wears off. They'll have to do it a lot better this time for people to take it seriously.


----------



## Random (Jan 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seeing as we have a PS4 vaporware thread how about an Xbox 720 or whatever the hell it'll end up being called to speculate on?
> 
> What would you like to see in terms of specs, functionality? Should MS dump discs and go with download only or even more radical go the Spotify/Netflix route and charge a flat fee for all you can play gaming?
> 
> My main hope is they don't do anything stupid like Nintendo and the controller doesn't have a screen!


What I'm hoping from the next-gen Xbox is that it causes the price of Xbox 360 games to plummet, meaning I can finally buy New Vegas and Skyrim.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I think it would be a bit premature to ditch an optical drive. Lots of people don't have good internet connections and seeing as most games weigh in at the 15GB mark these days, it would be a bit silly.


 
You wouldn't need to download it if you could stream it ie cloud gaming. That doesn't need a hugely fast net connection...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2013)

It's called the Xbox Infinity, if rumours are to be believed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's called the Xbox Infinity, if rumours are to be believed.


 
I've heard of worse names for a console...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2013)

Agreed. Gonna be announced at E3.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You wouldn't need to download it if you could stream it ie cloud gaming. That doesn't need a hugely fast net connection...


 
A reliable one then. Who are you with again? 


Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> A reliable one then. Who are you with again?
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2013)

A report indicates that PS3 has surpassed 360's worldwide shipped total.

http://go.ign.com/13kci7Y

*shit stir*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

firky said:


> A report indicates that PS3 has surpassed 360's worldwide shipped total.
> 
> http://go.ign.com/13kci7Y
> 
> *shit stir*


 


> It’s important to note that these figures are shipped and not sold to consumers


 


I'd bet xbox has far higher online gamers too.


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2013)

The Xbox is the better console, I prefer the playstation over all because it was free to play online and I loved GT5 and stupidly I liked the look of the actual box more than the white xbox!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

firky said:


> The Xbox is the better console, I prefer the playstation over all because it was free to play online and I loved GT5 and stupidly I liked the look of the actual box more than the white xbox!


 
Can't beat the design of the slim though. I prefer the Xbox online set up, and its barely a few pence a day so not exactly going to break the bank.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 11, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Yeah, MaxPayne 3 even with a 16Mb connection took me well over a day to download as its 30Gb on the PC


A _100mb _download can take well over an hour at Artichoke's parents' house 

I tried to email Artichoke's aunt about 45 photos from a walk up a mountain.

The next day, I woke up, and only 6 (of 12) emails (actually, I was sending 4 pics per email, so that gives a rough number - 48ish pics) had sent. And my laptop was fucking up everyone else's internet. So I stopped. (tbf, I suspect my email server was being a bit of an arse due to something overseas related...)

Just imagine how long Max Payne'd take!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> I tried to email Artichoke's aunt about 45 photos from a walk up a mountain.


 
There's a reason why dropbox and the like were invented!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2013)

Er yeah!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

It's probably a leak strategy to spoil the coming PS4 news but there's been some stuff coming to light (caveat - salt/pinch) and some of it doesn't sound good:



> Microsoft’s next console will require an Internet connection in order to function, ruling out a second-hand game market for the platform. A new iteration of Xbox Live will be an integral part of Microsoft’s next console, while improved Kinect hardware will also ship alongside the unit.
> 
> Sources with first-hand experience of Microsoft’s next generation console have told us that although the next Xbox will be absolutely committed to online functionality, games will still be made available to purchase in physical form. Next Xbox games will be manufactured on 50GB-capacity Blu-ray discs, Microsoft having conceded defeat to Sony following its ill-fated backing of the HD-DVD format. It is believed that games purchased on disc will ship with activation codes, and will have no value beyond the initial user.


 
I love the xbox, it's clearly the best console of the current gen with an unbeatable online experience amongst other things but I hate DRM and won't be buying a console that has it at it's heart like this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

Haven't been keeping tabs on the rumours/leaks/speculation on the Next Box, anyone seen anything good recently or is it as quiet as it appears?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty much as quiet as it appears.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have seen a you tube vid about something called illumiroom, looks interesting. Not sure how 'real' it is, or if a concept thing?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 2, 2013)

Concept at the moment.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, just seen that! Proof of concept on ye vid i just looked at though so it can be done I guess?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2013)

When's E3? Surely MS have to start dripping out info about this console by now?


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 2, 2013)

I get the feeling MS are waiting for Sony to play their hand before they release the goods.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2013)

Haven't Sony already tipped their hand enough for MS to do that? Starting to get the feeling that the PS4 is gaining more awareness while MS have nothing to show...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> When's E3? Surely MS have to start dripping out info about this console by now?


 
June.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2013)

Rumours are pointing towards the next xbox to _require_ an internet connection in order to play games or don anything with it really.
http://kotaku.com/the-next-xbox-will-require-an-internet-connection-to-st-470062456


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2013)

Again. This was a thing a little while back wasn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 5, 2013)

seems like m$ are unrepentant

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...or-on-always-on-connections-deal-with-it.html

il deal with it by getting a ps 4 or just upgrading my pc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow what a dick. His point about always on devices is sheer bollox, my iPhone is always on but doesn't need to be to fucking work! There's plenty I can do with it that doesn't require a net connection. Will have to see how this pans out as I'm pretty invested in Xbox (content, friends list, time spent etc) but if this is going to be some Sim City type shit then PS4 may have it self another gamer.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't mind an always on connection but if my internet is down and I cannot play the games I paid for, that's pretty much a deal breaker. 

It was bad enough with the Sim City problems but that's only one game. Imagine not being able to play a single one!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2013)

Well exactly, always on should be about convenience not permission.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 5, 2013)

getting one anyways.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> getting one anyways.


 
As will lots of other people. Even those who bitch and moan and say it shouldn't be allowed. Being against something in principle means fuck all if you can't hold back because you've just got to have the shiny anyway. The numbers will speak for themselves. Just like with freemium games, day 1 dlc, microtransactions, and all the other things the 'gaming community' likes to bitch and moan about. I agree with what they say, I agree these things are Bad Things, but I facepalm when the numbers show that every fucker bought it anyway. That's not how you show you do not like something, people.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2013)

Must have internet to play, $500, or $300 with a subscription according to Eurogamer.

For these reasons, I'm out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2013)

Microsoft don't seem to be immune to the dreaded 3rd console trap... Well if they carry this on they will do


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Must have internet to play, $500, or $300 with a subscription according to Eurogamer.
> 
> For these reasons, I'm out.


 
Link?


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 9, 2013)

The always online thing does seem like abit of a deal breaker (much more so than price, it's a new video game system, of course it's going to cost a fuck load!). Looks like I might be getting the PS4...


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Link?


 
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...or-USD300-with-a-subscription-reports-suggest


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Link?


 
Only rumours of course, but I just have the feeling that it's going to be apps/adverts/micro-transaction/subscription hell. I think the term that the Americans use is that Microsoft want to "nickel and dime" it's customers.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-04-08-next-xbox-reveal-due-21st-may-costs -usd500-or-usd300-with-a-subscription-reports-suggest


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Only rumours of course, but I just have the feeling that it's going to be apps/adverts/micro-transaction/subscription hell. I think the term that the Americans use is that Microsoft want to "nickel and dime" it's customers.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-04-08-next-xbox-reveal-due-21st-may-costs -usd500-or-usd300-with-a-subscription-reports-suggest


 
Cheers for that.

But if Sony are saying there will no restrictions on second hand games, it would be commercial suicide to go down that road.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2013)

Indeed, I'd seriously consider a PS4 if MS do this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2013)

Apparently...



> Microsoft is investing in TV in a big way with its next Xbox console as part of a fight for the living room. Multiple sources familiar with the company's Xbox plans have revealed to_The Verge_that Microsoft will introduce a feature that lets its next-generation console take over a TV and set-top box in a similar way to Google TV. We understand that the next Xbox will require an online connection to use the entertainment services, allowing them to be always-on for streaming and access to TV signals.
> ​The functionality will work by taking a cable box signal and passing it through to the Xbox via HDMI, allowing Microsoft's console to overlay a UI and features on top of an existing TV channel or set-top box. We're told that this is a key part of the next-generation Xbox and that it will go a step further than Google's TV implementation thanks to Microsoft's partnerships with content providers. Extended support for various cable services will be rolled out gradually, but the basic functionality will be available at launch.
> 
> Coupled with this TV functionality, Microsoft's next-generation Kinect sensor will also play a role in the company's TV focus._The Verge_has learned that the next Kinect will detect multiple people simultaneously, including the ability to detect eye movement to pause content when a viewer turns their head away from a TV. Microsoft is said to be using these capabilities as part of its UI and features for its TV plans.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 11, 2013)

sonds like someone is listening..

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...always-online-internet-connection-report.html


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 11, 2013)

Kinect in every pack that pauses tv when you look away with eye tracking. Sounds shit.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Kinect in every pack that pauses tv when you look away with eye tracking. Sounds shit.


 
Normally when I look away, it's because I want to avoid the shit on the screen. Not pause it


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2013)

I find that a bit creepy.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2013)

tommers said:


> I find that a bit creepy.


 
Don't worry, it won't stop playing the porno when you stop fapping.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Don't worry, it won't stop playing the porno when you stop fapping.


Auto Slow motion for the vinegar strokes and instant replay

(Too far)


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Auto Slow motion for the vinegar strokes and instant replay
> 
> (Too far)


 
Then watch it go mental as your gentleman's gel flies all over the place. 

(Nothing is ever too far)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Kinect in every pack that pauses tv when you look away with eye tracking. Sounds shit.


 
It's something the new Samsung does too, looks like a feature that aint going away sadly...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 12, 2013)

If I want to pause action I don't need a billion dollars of R&D to solve me reaching for the pause button on the remote.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2013)

hopefully the eye tracking and pausing will have something like a 20 second delay or at least be able to set it up manually


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> seems like m$ are unrepentant
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...or-on-always-on-connections-deal-with-it.html
> 
> il deal with it by getting a ps 4 or just upgrading my pc


Innit, so many people I know have Xbox but don't have internet or take it camping with them or round their mates. And what if you want a LAN party where there isn't an outside connection, um like a squat or something *cough*. Fuck me I sound like a right saddo writing that, but it's true. 



Sunray said:


> If I want to pause action I don't need a billion dollars of R&D to solve me reaching for the pause button on the remote.


I would much prefer you have to do a daft gesture to make it pause.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2013)

I've got an xbox and fast internet and have never got around to connecting it. I don't really want to play online games tbh. I don't want a Kinect either - the Wii was fun for a bit but in general if I've got the xbox on I'm vegging out for a few hours. I'd basically like it to be like the old one but with better games.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2013)

We have a kinect at work and its a bit shit. Too leggy to be useful.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 15, 2013)

Sunray said:


> We have a kinect at work and its a bit shit. Too leggy to be useful.


Damn those flirtatious kinects and their long legs.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 16, 2013)

Definitely a 1.8mhz chip in the new X-Box 720


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope they call it something other than 720.  XBox Omega or Ninja or something cool sounding.  720 is an Atari Video game from the 80's.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/720°


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 16, 2013)

^ Best game of it's time FACT


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah it's just a patent, but fuck me.

EIDT: Oh. A sony one. Well. Scuse me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2013)

Rumours are that it's just going to be called "Xbox".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah I heard this, quite like the idea tbh, these things come out roughly 7-10 years so there's little chance of name confusion...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yeah it's just a patent, but fuck me.
> 
> EIDT: Oh. A sony one. Well. Scuse me.


This reminds me of a Perry Bible Fellowship cartoon without the sad ending.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2013)

mauvais said:


> This reminds me of a Perry Bible Fellowship cartoon without the sad ending.


This one has more of a punchline





http://www.google.com/patents/US8246454


----------



## Sunray (Apr 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Rumours are that it's just going to be called "Xbox".


 
Hmm, ok, but a tag word would be better. 

XBox Wrong'un?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This one has more of a punchline
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/US8246454


See? Ideal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Hmm, ok, but a tag word would be better.
> 
> XBox Wrong'un?


 
I like the simplicity of just calling it Xbox...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.redmondpie.com/xbox-infinity-tipped-as-name-for-next-xbox-image/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2013)

Crap name if true.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's something the new Samsung does too, looks like a feature that aint going away sadly...



Why 'sadly'? My experience of these sorts of interfaces is very positive.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This one has more of a punchline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the future is here


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why 'sadly'? My experience of these sorts of interfaces is very positive.


 
From someone who loves shiny novel things that's not saying much really. It's a gimmick.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Crap name if true.


 
I quite like it. Although 'Infinity' isn't exactly original these days. Eg. BT Infinity


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> the future is here


 
Remember when we played games?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I quite like it. Although 'Infinity' isn't exactly original these days. Eg. BT Infinity


 
It's a meaningly name, at least with 360 that alludes to space and movement in a 3D environment...it just sounds...cheesy.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 29, 2013)

Considering the crap names nintendo have had recently you'd think they'd put more effort in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> From someone who loves shiny novel things that's not saying much really. It's a gimmick.



You're joking, right? Eye control is a gimmick? Or are you just referring to that specific implementation?


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 30, 2013)

Xbox Zero sounds good, I reckon. That'll be £20,000,000 please, Microsoft.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2013)

Xbox : Warfighter.


----------



## The Boy (May 1, 2013)

neXtBox360

And I'll only charge half as much as Callum91.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Xbox : Warfighter.


 
Hehe.


----------



## Callum91 (May 4, 2013)

The Boy said:


> neXtBox360
> 
> And I'll only charge half as much as Callum91.


I quite like just ''NextBox''


----------



## Sunray (May 5, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.redmondpie.com/xbox-infinity-tipped-as-name-for-next-xbox-image/



I like the name.

I also want it in high gloss chrome.


----------



## Ranbay (May 19, 2013)

Rumours point towards this being called the XBOX GENERATION. 
Other rumours:

BluRay
Backwards Compatibility
A Robust App Store
Free License Transfer
Gamerscore Continuity
Unlimited Friends List
Free Multiplayer all Members
Free Games for Gold Members
Avatar House
1 TB HDD


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

What's Avatar House?


----------



## Callum91 (May 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's Avatar House?


Some shit Miiverse type thing? Or whatever it's called on the Wii U.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's Avatar House?


Some social bullshit where you can walk your Xbox Live Avatar around a virtual house, decorated with promotional items at 100GP each.


----------



## Ranbay (May 20, 2013)

http://www.maxconsole.com/news/XBOX...May-21st-event-RKSID00000000000000000871.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Some social bullshit where you can walk your Xbox Live Avatar around a virtual house, decorated with promotional items at 100GP each.


 
So basically Animal Crossing?


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

http://xboxnews.game.co.uk/?cm_mmc=game-_-brand-_-XboxAnnounceLive-_-mainbanner


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

NOW


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

A few quid more to get their lips in synch would've been well spent.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to have a relationship with my TV?!


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/xboxcountdown/live.html


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

They're keeping it in the Livingroom


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

The one


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One


----------



## Callum91 (May 21, 2013)

Shit name.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

There's an applause sign above the stage - perhaps the front rows are full of staff


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

Two finger?


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

Wanking and playing COD


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

xbox torrent into darkness


----------



## Sunray (May 21, 2013)

This is one boring as fuck presentation.

All talk no action.


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

Yay Halo 19


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2013)

Blocking used games then.

Dealbreaker.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

I wanna be the dog


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Blocking used games then.
> 
> Dealbreaker.


 
Eh? have they said that? missed that.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

Well, there's an hour I'm never getting back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Eh? have they said that? missed that.


 
http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-is-not-always-online-but-seems-to-block-used-509077987

They are being a bit cloak and daggers about the exact workings of it - but you pay a fee if you use someone else's disc, your disc is tied to your account. One disc, one account. So I expect that means that if you buy a used game in a shop, you have to pay again through your xbox dashboard to be allowed to install it. Which might just bring the cost back up to close what the full price game is. No word on if you can de-link that disc from your account, thus bypassing the need for the next owner to pay a second time to use it. If the stink is kicked up enough, then they might allow de-linking.

And no backwards compatibility. Which, I'm not sure that's necessarily a surprise, tbh. But might be yet another reason people think twice.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

No back-compat on PS4 either, mind


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No back-compat on PS4 either, mind


 
Indeed. Unfortunate all round.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2013)

discs. lol. what century are they living in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No back-compat on PS4 either, mind


 
I've long thought BC was a red herring, I doubt most gamers really give a shit about that, they want the new games on the new hardware. I won't be buying a next gen console to play Battlefield 3. It'll be to play Battlefield 4.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 21, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> discs. lol. what century are they living in.



One where many people don't have fast enough broadband to download multi gig games.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> One where many people don't have fast enough broadband to download multi gig games.


 
oh ok, fair enough.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

Fucking hell that was bad. Absolute shit. Everything I hate about the way the suits are taking my precious hobby in one hour of American corporate hell-speak.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

I was hurt more by their inability to say a proper goodbye. 

Any predictions on the price? £450?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

Thank GOD for Nintendo!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

"If EA made consoles..."


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2013)




----------



## sleaterkinney (May 21, 2013)

Isn't it a bit underpowered?


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone seen the plot?

As Microsoft have lost it.

I watched the presentation with a load of Hardcore xBox gamers who all slated the presentation and are all holding out for the PS4.

Giant box.
Its got blueray. After how long, so what.
You can wave and talk at it like Tom Cruise in Minority Report. You may look cool doing that if you are a cop searching for clues to trace a murderer. But you'll look and sound a prat sat on your sofa at home doing so to avoid your remote control.
I have a TV to watch TV. Now I can have an expensive, energy draining extra box to do it with. By the way you need to purchase extra hardware with which to enable your xbox one to do this. Something they neglect to mention at the presentation. Plus its only US at launch.
The new kinnect is even more intrusive now. HUGE!
Watch movies whilst waiting for games matchmaking? How slow is this match making going to be?
Skype. So waht?!
Runs off the cloud. Remember when the cloud went down for a whole week?

I liked the split screen capabilities but that ain't enough to make me want to buy it.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

The games console industry is going to consume itself this decade.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The games console industry is going to consume itself this decade.


 
Nah it won't it'll be ended by either Apple or Google not itself.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

It is in a creative dead end of inflated budgets and caters only to a narrow audience and will financially self destruct. The process is already well underway. I am not playing fewer blockbuster videogames because I'm too busy playing Angry Birds, it's because blockbuster videogames have become creatively bankrupt.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 21, 2013)

By that logic Hollywood should be dead.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> By that logic Hollywood should be dead.


The success of hollywood blockbusters is great enough (and their appeal is broad enough) to fund hundreds of smaller films. Traditional videogames is contracting (in terms of no. of studios and projects completed) at a rapid rate just to keep the publishers' heads above water. This is because the industry is built around satisfying the needs of a narrow demographic, whilst ever-increasing computer power requires ever-increasing art budgets to fill the screen. If the trend lines are extended out beyond the point of failure, in 10 years time there will only be 5 console games released in a year and they will all be sequels and cost 100s of millions of dollars to make. I think the industry in its current form will self destruct before that happens.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 21, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Kinect 2 for the win. I'd expect it to be missing the optical drive.as well.


Well no prizes there.

I'm not sure, not a revolution but a reasonable looking evolution. Of course MS might still be heading for a steaming mess of licensing issues but we'll see.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2013)

Still can't believe how incredibly shit and uninspiring that was. Highlights then...

CoD: Dog (mo-capped)
A.I. Fish
Accurately rendered dirty fingernails
"Live TV"
Fucking Kinect
Bing whilst watching films
Fantasy American Football/Basketball
DRM

You have to connect to the fucking internet once a day to play single player games that are tied to one machine. Fucking lol, they have lost it completely. Saying that it will probably be a massive success in America, but it's just not for me. I'm out.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2013)




----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It is in a creative dead end of inflated budgets and caters only to a narrow audience and will financially self destruct. The process is already well underway. I am not playing fewer blockbuster videogames because I'm too busy playing Angry Birds, it's because blockbuster videogames have become creatively bankrupt.


This is something I contemplate regularly.  I am, or rather was, the core audience.  In the last few generations alone, I bought a PS2, a Gamecube, an XBox 360, a Wii and three (count'em) DS.  I must have 100 games for those consoles.

In the last eighteen months, however, I have barely picked up the controller.  In fact, I went over a year without playing anything at all on the TV consoles.  In that eighteen months, I have bought one new game -- Pokemon on the DS.  Nothing at all for the 360 or Wii.  

Why is this?  Do I not like computer games any more?  I don't think this is true.  I still subscribe to Edge, although with little of my old enthusiasm.  Crucially, I still play games.  Most, however, are on the tablet rather than the console.

I think it's because there is a limit to how many times I can replay essentially the same third-person action game, the same FPS, the same everything.  Devil May Cry 1, 2 and 3 -- great.  Bayonetta -- brilliant.  Vanquish -- love it.  Enslaved -- marvellous, but hang on a minute, haven't I already done this?  El Shaddai -- you know what, I can't really be arsed any more.


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

The other thing that has really put me off is connectivity.  Things I don't want:

* To have to wait for my console to install an update when I turn it on
* To wait for my game to install an update when I turn it on
* For my games to be "always online" (not yet, but here it comes...)
* To have to find other people to play with (hardly any of my friends play computer games and those that do are on different timetables)
* To deal with the general public
* To be dependent on the general public in order to have a positive playing experience
* Waiting rooms.  I want to play now, not in five minutes when there is finally a quorum ready
* To have to talk to anybody else or listen to anybody else.  I don't want to talk to random strangers, thanks.

Multiplayer just doesn't do it for me unless everybody is in the same room.  Left For Dead was fun in its own way, but I never played a game in which the strategic possibilities were actually explored.  Everybody just goes charging around by themselves.  Ditto for other FPS team games.  Team Fortress 2 seems to be the best exception so far, but that was playing on a PC rather than the console.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> This is something I contemplate regularly. I am, or rather was, the core audience. In the last few generations alone, I bought a PS2, a Gamecube, an XBox 360, a Wii and three (count'em) DS. I must have 100 games for those consoles.
> 
> In the last eighteen months, however, I have barely picked up the controller. In fact, I went over a year without playing anything at all on the TV consoles. In that eighteen months, I have bought one new game -- Pokemon on the DS. Nothing at all for the 360 or Wii.
> 
> ...


 
Same.

The console I play most at the moment is the 3DS, specifically for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. The next game I'm getting is Animal Crossoing: New Leaf. The other game I'm playing is Zelda Skyward Sword (phenomenal) for the Wii via the Wii U (yay for backwards compatibility). This is what I enjoy, colourful games full of fantasy.

I'm done with realistic gritty FPS and Sports games. They are over.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2013)

Also, I'll be getting Pokemon X or Y, and I'm 40


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

On the other side of the fence, the kabbess hasn't played computer games since the ZX Spectrum.  But on her tablet, she has massively got into Scramble, which is an anagram word game.  It appeals to her in a way that games about gurning idiots with guns or fantasy settings would never, ever do so.


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Also, I'll be getting Pokemon X or Y, and I'm 40


Where were you in the Pokemon threads?


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, I opened this thread to talk about the Xbox One.

Shit box, shit name, shit features, chances of me buying it right now = very low indeed.

That is all.


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2013)

My decision to buy a gaming PC feels more and more right


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

If my tablet had people developing games for it that were 25% as good as the likes of Pokemon, Fire Emblem and Disgaea, I would never need anything else.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Where were you in the Pokemon threads?


 
Which Pokemon threads?

I have not played one properly since the GBA days, Ruby I think it was. But I will be back.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> My decision to buy a gaming PC feels more and more right



I'm hanging on to upgrade till the next gen of consoles is out. I expect we will see a fair leap.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2013)

I'm still going to get one, and the PS4

i even bought the Wii U 

Gamer init


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Which Pokemon threads?
> 
> I have not played one properly since the GBA days, Ruby I think it was. But I will be back.


We had one for Black and White and I certainly remember writing stuff (on that thread, I think) about Black and White 2 as well.

Looking forward in principle to X and Y, but I'm not sure I want to buy a 3DS just for one game.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2013)

01) the xbox one (or xbone as people are starting to call it) is about the size of 4 wii u's so similar to a phat 360
02) always online is not required although some games can require it and as time goes on with more processing shifted to the cloud it will become a defacto requirement.
03) it will need to connect to the internet at least once every 24 hours for "offline use" to validate content
04) it must connect to the internet to install a game as a single use code is required
05) kinect is required to be connected for the device to function
06) kinect is never "off" it is always listening (and watching?), ms claims its priority is privacy, governments may not agree.
07) once a disc is installed it acts a digital download, can be used on other accounts on the same system or on your account on another system where you can install the data from the disc rather than download it, outside of those exceptions you will be required to pay an activation fee possibly equal to the full retail price.
08) you can trade, lend and sell your retail games used but the receiver will be required to pay the full retail cost to ms to activate it.
09) xbox one uses kinect to identify you and sign in so you cant leave your account to be used on another system without being present, you cant use a photo to sign in as kinect can sense bloodflow in your face to measure heartrate.
10) kinect can sense multiple viewers to allow "premium charging" for certain content
11) kinect will identify your childrens account and block their use of age inappropriate content if correctly set up.
12) all content can be region locked to prevent out of region play / use
13) the xbox tv service (and many of the apps) will only work in the usa but will expand to other regions in time.
14) to use the tv pass-through an additional adapter can be purchased, some tv providers will also require an additional subscription on top of your regular cable, internet and xbox live gold subs.
15) live gold subs will work across both 360 and xbox one although family membership is unavailable once current memberships expire, all gamerscore and achievements carry over although a new dynamic achievements system is in force on xbox one
16) there is absolutely no backwards compatibility on xbox one and no intent to provide any however you may be allowed to rebuy previous gens games digitally at some later point.
17) the xbox one contains a fully licensed blu-ray drive capable of playing bluray movies (including 3d on a suitable screen) and storing upto 50gb of game data.
18) installation is mandatory, the xbox one cannot play games off blu ray discs, online is required for installation.
19) the internal hdd is 500gb and is not user serviceable, its locked to the system and can only be exchanged by microsoft service and is not upgradeable, primary usage is to store system settings, patches, brag clips and downloaded content, an external hdd can be added (like on wii u) using one of the usb 3 ports on the side of of the system, at present its unclear if you can use any drive or a custom ms drive, most games will be installed to this extenal drive once the internal gets close to being filled (the internal drive can hold a minimum of 9 games when fresh)
20) the xbox one is not designed to be stood vertically
21) the power brick is internal, power usage should average below the power usage of the current 360 as parts switch to low power mode when not being used although in standby the usage is slightly higher to keep kinect powered up.
22) the kinect can transmit ir codes to activate you tv and change to its own input when you say "xbox on" to turn it on
23) smartglass is more heavily integrated into xbox one so you may need to add the cost of a suitable tablet to fully utilize the system.
24) in the uk the expected price is £399.99 with the launch on 30th november, retail prices for games will be £49.99
25) xbox one retail discs ship in green g2 sized blu-ray disc cases not g1 dvd sized with the xbox one branding across the top, "better with kinect" is dropped as its now a standard part of the equipment, no details if any kinect only games exist or will get purple cases.
26) the claps and cheers at the xbox reveal event were not from the assembled journalists but ms employees at the back of the venue.
27) the zebra striped console and controllers previously rumoured have now been outed in published photos.
28) currently there are no plans to increase (or decrease) xbox live gold subscriptions other than the cancellation of the family pack which will still be required for online play as well as allowing access to other services which may or may not require an additional fee (like netflix etc), there is no word on whether the bbc iplayer will be available on the system as ms are not able to charge any fees to access that service.
29) microsoft plan on using e3 as the platform to display xbox one games including at least 15 planned exclusive titles available in the first 12 months either as live arcade titles or as retail boxes.
30) the new microsoft store will drop arcade and indie sections combining them all together in a "games" section.
31) the xbox home screen can be partially customized.
32) the joypad triggers have separate rumble features that will allow them to be programmed to give feedback depending on the game you are playing (like engine rumble or a gun recoil).


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

There are a lot of reasons in that list to not buy it.


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2013)

This article pretty much sums up my feelings on the xbone, and gaming in general

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-misses-an-opportunity-to-prove-it-with-games

I also love the first comment; "Microsoft are all fart and no poo"


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> There are a lot of reasons in that list to not buy it.


 
I thought they all were!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> We had one for Black and White and I certainly remember writing stuff (on that thread, I think) about Black and White 2 as well.
> 
> Looking forward in principle to X and Y, but I'm not sure I want to buy a 3DS just for one game.


 
The 3DS is the best console available. Get one!


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2013)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/

Can't open this in work due to firewall, but assume the title says it all


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2013)

oh and.....

http://www.geek.com/games/sonys-stock-price-explodes-as-first-details-of-xbox-one-drop-1555983/


----------



## Callum91 (May 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Also, I'll be getting Pokemon X or Y, and I'm 40


Luigi's Mansion 2 is fucking excellent. I'd buy a 3DS just for that.


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/
> 
> Can't open this in work due to firewall, but assume the title says it all


Another nail in the coffin.  The only way they will learn to not take the piss is if we don't buy their stuff.


----------



## Sunray (May 23, 2013)

With the no second hand games market on the Xbox and the comment from Sony they won't do that, I put my game market analyst hat on and tell everyone that Xbox a sell and play station is a buy.

Requires an Internet connection at all times to enable this technology.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm hanging on to upgrade till the next gen of consoles is out. I expect we will see a fair leap.


Not really. The PS4 GPU is roughly about as powerful as my Geforce 660Ti. It has more memory bandwidth, but the differences are not night and day.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/
> 
> Can't open this in work due to firewall, but assume the title says it all


 
This doesn't surprise me.  They need all the money they can get so that they can re-skin the same game over and over again and sell it as something different.

"Hey, yeah so it's an FPS with stealth elements and upgradeable weapons... but look at the shiny graphics!  It took us $200 million to make.  That's why we're charging you extra for this gun which is the same as all the other guns!"

Like Kabbes said, the only way they will learn is if we don't buy it.  They're just fleecing us now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2013)

I commend Microsoft for producing a console that manages to combine all the things I hate about consoles and the games market generally into one dull-looking box. They even managed to pack in some of the things I hate about "home entertainment" devices as well! Rarely have I felt so smug about not buying something.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not really. The PS4 GPU is roughly about as powerful as my Geforce 660Ti. It has more memory bandwidth, but the differences are not night and day.



I know, but this will become the new minimums. I predict we'll see a leap forward in high end gaming.


----------



## Sunray (May 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not really. The PS4 GPU is roughly about as powerful as my Geforce 660Ti. It has more memory bandwidth, but the differences are not night and day.


 
You will see a massive leap. This is because what you are now currently seeing on your PC has been constrained by console graphics. The cost to create the assets for high end PC's graphic cards is too great to be worthwhile.

I totally disagree with your comment on the destruction of the games industry. You forget about technology, tools and reuse and the fact these consoles are essentially PC's. These all bring down the cost to market.

The engines are going to be ever more complex now that there is the room to run them. The tools to develop games will become highly complex but will allow game houses not to have to write all that code again and concentrate on the game rather than millions of lines of code.  All of this will combine to make games development actually cheaper in real terms than it does today.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2013)

Sunray said:


> The engines are going to be ever more complex now that there is the room to run them. The tools to develop games will become highly complex but will allow game houses not to have to write all that code again and concentrate on the game rather than millions of lines of code. All of this will combine to make games development actually cheaper in real terms than it does today.


 
I don't understand how that is different to now.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2013)

Sunray said:


> All of this will combine to make games development actually cheaper in real terms than it does today.


I'll take that bet


----------



## Yetman (May 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> The 3DS is the best console available. Get one!


 
I'm a DS owner. I can't help thinking that after the introduction of the 3DS we've been left in the fucking bus stop covered in brown water and holding a bag full of sodden chips  There's fuck all in terms of big titles for the DS now. I've basically got to re-buy the same console with added 3D technology which I'll probably never use


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 23, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I'm a DS owner. I can't help thinking that after the introduction of the 3DS we've been left in the fucking bus stop covered in brown water and holding a bag full of sodden chips  There's fuck all in terms of big titles for the DS now. I've basically got to re-buy the same console with added 3D technology which I'll probably never use


 
Imagine how Gameboy owners feel!


----------



## Yetman (May 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Imagine how Gameboy owners feel!


 
THATS NOT THE SAME AND YOU KNOW IT


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> I don't understand how that is different to now.


Neither do I. It's not like developers write a new game engine each time they work on a new game; there are a number of different, pretty sophisticated toolkits that they plug into. There is still a lot of coding that needs doing, as well as increasingly huge amounts of modelling, animation, texturing etc, which always gets harder with increasing power to exploit and very little else to differentiate very similar games. Plus of course marketing and distribution.


----------



## kabbes (May 23, 2013)

The Xbone has every chance of making the Wii U look like a storming success.


----------



## Sunray (May 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Neither do I. It's not like developers write a new game engine each time they work on a new game; there are a number of different, pretty sophisticated toolkits that they plug into. There is still a lot of coding that needs doing, as well as increasingly huge amounts of modelling, animation, texturing etc, which always gets harder with increasing power to exploit and very little else to differentiate very similar games. Plus of course marketing and distribution.


 
There will be drives to make them ever more powerful so that the customisation needed to create these games will be less. 8Gb ram is going to help massively. Budgets are finite and therefore to get them to go further will be a big focus on how to make games cheaper and how technology can assist in this, because releasing 5 sequels a year is clearly in nobodies interest.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The Xbone has every chance of making the Wii U look like a storming success.



There is a demand for games though and the current gen of consoles is looking rather dated. Unless Sony pull something quite different out the bag I suspect it will sell quite nicely. 

Out of interest is anyone on this thread under 30?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 23, 2013)

The thing i'm most excited about is using it as a Hyper V host...

Despite this, i am under 30.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2013)

What's a hyper v host?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> What's a hyper v host?


Hyper-V is microsoft's virtualisation system, it's complicated but it allows you to have multiple computers running on one set of hardware. You normally use it in big server farms or for running development environments on computers that are fairly unsuitable.
What it means is that in theory it may be possible to make it pretend to be a real computer, or a gaggle of them.


----------



## Callum91 (May 24, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> There is a demand for games though and the current gen of consoles is looking rather dated. Unless Sony pull something quite different out the bag I suspect it will sell quite nicely.
> 
> Out of interest is anyone on this thread under 30?


I'm 21.


----------



## Supine (May 24, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I'm 21.


 
I'm two of him!


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2013)

I'm 92!!!


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2013)

I am approximately one and a half Callum91s. I shan't be buying an x-bone.

edit: Or approximately one third of a tommers. I'm not sure which should be made the SI unit for age.


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2013)

I'm 36 and no xbone for me. Maybe PS4 but it better not be online-obsessed and I want to see something genuinely new from its games.

Also, not a giant brick.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2013)

Oh, I'm also three quarters of a Supine.  Still not buying an X-bone though - that kinect always being switched on thing is well creepy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2013)

You could always unplug the Kinect if you wanted to, although it would be a bit of a faff.

The whole thing does seem very uninspiring though. Most of the features they've announced I either have no interest in or they actively put me off. I'm not going to be a launch price buyer anyway - I'll give it a while until the price of this or the PS4 comes down a bit before deciding if they're worth it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 25, 2013)

Sunray said:


> There will be drives to make them ever more powerful so that the customisation needed to create these games will be less. 8Gb ram is going to help massively. Budgets are finite and therefore to get them to go further will be a big focus on how to make games cheaper and how technology can assist in this, because releasing 5 sequels a year is clearly in nobodies interest.


This is, if you will forgive me, pretty "high level speculation" - but it seems to boil down to what I would agree will happen, which is that games will be less customised and have even more of a standard pipeline. In other words they will become even shitter and more derivative than they are now. Costs won't go down though, because art costs will go up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2013)

Tbh I'm not feeling much excitement for either of Sony or Microsofts (not even bothering to inclide Nintendo as they're passed it and the Wii U is a joke) offerings on the next generation of console gaming. Think it's the first time a new generation hasn't really jumped forward in any significant way just tried to consolidate to beat the likes of Apple in the coming war over TV/ the front room...


----------



## Sunray (May 26, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This is, if you will forgive me, pretty "high level speculation" - but it seems to boil down to what I would agree will happen, which is that games will be less customised and have even more of a standard pipeline. In other words they will become even shitter and more derivative than they are now. Costs won't go down though, because art costs will go up.


 
I can only say what I think based upon what is laid out in front of me.  if anyone were to say the opposite, there will be no games made which defies basic common sense.

Why would there be less customisation?  Look at what they achieve with 512Mb budget. That's all the assets, level and game engine.  Now the game engine can be 1Gb of ram allowing them to be far more sophisticated without a team of developers having to get it to fit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tbh I'm not feeling much excitement for either of Sony or Microsofts (not even bothering to inclide Nintendo as they're passed it and the Wii U is a joke) offerings on the next generation of console gaming. Think it's the first time a new generation hasn't really jumped forward in any significant way just tried to consolidate to beat the likes of Apple in the coming war over TV/ the front room...


 

Your view on Nintendo and the Wii U...that's a joke 

Say what you like, but I'm still having more fun playing NSMBU, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, and the amazing MiiVerse than I have on other consoles in donkey's years. Hell, even still playing Wii's Zelda Skyward Sword (which is just incredible and beautiful) when I've packed away Halo and Battlefield 3.

If Nintendo are past it, why has the 3DS currently the best line iup of games on any console? And I can't wait to play games like the next 3D Mario, Monolithsoft's X (sequel to the last gen's best JRPG, Xenoblade Chronicles), The Wonderful 101.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Your view on Nintendo and the Wii U...that's a joke
> 
> Say what you like, but I'm still having more fun playing NSMBU, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, and the amazing MiiVerse than I have on other consoles in donkey's years. Hell, even still playing Wii's Zelda Skyward Sword (which is just incredible and beautiful) when I've packed away Halo and Battlefield 3.
> 
> If Nintendo are past it, why has the 3DS currently the best line iup of games on any console? And I can't wait to play games like the next 3D Mario, Monolithsoft's X (sequel to the last gen's best JRPG, Xenoblade Chronicles), The Wonderful 101.


 
This won't help though if they don't sell very many of them.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> This won't help though if they don't sell very many of them.


 

I know. Nintendo are far from perfect, e.g. calling it the Wii U means most people think it's an add-on for the Wii ffs, and where is the marketing, and there's zero presence in 'bricks & mortar' shops and supermarkets.

But the machine itself is great, and it has great games, and will have many more (even if they're mainly first party ones). All DRM and Kinect free!


----------



## kabbes (May 28, 2013)

I find it odd the contrast between the advertising blitz for the Wii and DS vesus the non-existent advertising for the Wii U.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2013)

I saw one or two ads around the time it was launched, and since then...nothing. And they are suprised it's not selling.

On the other hand I see a lot of 3DS ads and that is selling pretty well.


----------



## g force (May 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Your view on Nintendo and the Wii U...that's a joke
> 
> Say what you like, but I'm still having more fun playing NSMBU, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, and the amazing MiiVerse than I have on other consoles in donkey's years. Hell, even still playing Wii's Zelda Skyward Sword (which is just incredible and beautiful) when I've packed away Halo and Battlefield 3.
> 
> If Nintendo are past it, why has the 3DS currently the best line iup of games on any console? And I can't wait to play games like the next 3D Mario, Monolithsoft's X (sequel to the last gen's best JRPG, Xenoblade Chronicles), The Wonderful 101.


 
Until they agree to a European release of the new Harvest Moon game I cannot agree with this!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> This won't help though if they don't sell very many of them.


 

Yep hence my view on Nintendo, too many fanbois are sticking their head in the sand over them. They can't or wont see that they're in decline, they have no place in the future. Granted they make shock me and do something as breathtakingly clever as publishing their IP on other companies platforms (they could sell any Mario game on the iPhone for a tenner a pop no problem) but I doubt it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I find it odd the contrast between the advertising blitz for the Wii and DS vesus the non-existent advertising for the Wii U.


 

Yep, shows how much faith they have in the machine. A joke.


----------



## kabbes (May 28, 2013)

I would hesitate to declare that Nintendo have no place in the future.  They were utterly written off before the DS and Wii and yet they ended up revolutionising the entire marketing space.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep hence my view on Nintendo, too many fanbois are sticking their head in the sand over them. They can't or wont see that they're in decline, they have no place in the future. Granted they make shock me and do something as breathtakingly clever as publishing their IP on other companies platforms (they could sell any Mario game on the iPhone for a tenner a pop no problem) but I doubt it.


 
Fucking hell. Playing Mario on an iPhone...there's a future I never want to see.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Fucking hell. Playing Mario on an iPhone...there's a future I never want to see.


 

Then you don't want to see Nintendo in your future. 

This is exactly attitude that's going to get the shit lamped out of it by the reality of the new gaming/entertainment market over the next ten years...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I would hesitate to declare that Nintendo have no place in the future. They were utterly written off before the DS and Wii and yet they ended up revolutionising the entire marketing space.


 

Different times, they did well when the console market was left alone (ie when it was just the traditional players). Now there are bigger sharks swimming in those waters, and they ended up with a lot of Wii sold and not as many people playing online as traditional comps like MS...different times. Nintendo aint reacting well to that fact either, their legion of fans seems to be sharing in that denial...

E2A: context for those who suffer from the hard of reading.


----------



## kabbes (May 28, 2013)

There were good reasons why they were dead and had no chance with the Wii and DS too. Hindsightbis always easy. They may yet come back.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Different times, they did well when the console market was left alone. Now there are bigger sharks swimming in those waters, and they ended up with a lot of Wii sold and not as many people playing online as traditional comps like MS...different times. Nintendo aint reacting well to that fact either, their legion of fans seems to be sharing in that denial...



What the hell are you rambling on about?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2013)

kabbes said:


> There were good reasons why they were dead and had no chance with the Wii and DS too. Hindsightbis always easy. They may yet come back.


 

Completely agree hindsight is easy, but it is a fact that the world we live in now has hundreds of millions of connected devices which get used for games that aren't made by either Sony, Nintendo or even Microsoft. We live in a world were Google and Apple are the dominant mobile makers not Nintendo with the DS or Sony trying yet again with another PSP...just look at the numbers, the shift in what we consider gaming. Tell me how Nintendo can survive in that with the approach of the old market? I just don't see it, I think they're in decline and in about a decade they'll be software only or they'll be dead. 

P.S. Remember when everyone laughed if you dared suggest that AOL or Microsoft might not be a big deal? Corporate empires rise and fall as consumer patterns evolve and change...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2013)

But anyway...I digress...kinda feeling the Xbox One is a holding pattern, an attempt to throw everything to stay in the game rather than a leap forward in gaming like the SNES or PSOne were...

...also, anyone else thinking that the design showing the BIG grate might just be a clever way of disguising how much air venting space the thing needs? Overheating joys to come?!


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 29, 2013)

Tv watching achievements

Most ridiculous idea ever. Can imagine this being tied in with adverts and the kinect tracking to see if you are actually watching


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> ...Tell me how Nintendo can survive in that with the approach of the old market? I just don't see it, I think they're in decline and in about a decade they'll be software only or they'll be dead....


 
I'll tell you...by being in profit. Yes, in probably the hardest market conditions for them ever they have returned to profit for the last couple of quarters. They also have an incredible war-chest from being in profit for decades. I think they have only made a loss in one or maybe two quarters, ever (compare theat to Sony's recent troubles). Of course Nintendo will evolve, and survive. They are already developing iOS apps (Pokedex, Miiverse), courting smartphone app developers, and this year will see new versions of Pokemon, Mario Kart, and a new 3D Mario game - all guaranteed massive sellers. Nintendo are going to be around for a very long time, whether you see it or not, and whether you like it or not.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Tv watching achievements
> 
> Most ridiculous idea ever. Can imagine this being tied in with adverts and the kinect tracking to see if you are actually watching


 

That's a little odd, can't see much value myself...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'll tell you...by being in profit. Yes, in probably the hardest market conditions for them ever they have returned to profit for the last couple of quarters. They also have an incredible war-chest from being in profit for decades. I think they have only made a loss in one or maybe two quarters, ever (compare theat to Sony's recent troubles). Of course Nintendo will evolve, and survive. They are already developing iOS apps (Pokedex, Miiverse), courting smartphone app developers, and this year will see new versions of Pokemon, Mario Kart, and a new 3D Mario game - all guaranteed massive sellers. Nintendo are going to be around for a very long time, whether you see it or not, and whether you like it or not.


 

I think you're wrong, whether you like it or not. But this is for another thread so lets leave now shall we?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 31, 2013)

I'm probably the sort of market they're after. I'm not much of a gamer, apart from a very select few games like Rez or 2D platformers like Sonic. I watch way more TV than play games so anything which promises to improve TV watching makes me interested.

So as someone who isn't bothered in games enough to go out and invest in a console, I like the idea of a cable box which can double up as a media centre/gaming device.

But... they'll have to do a lot to convince me to invest anywhere between £400-£600 in a big chunky box thing whirring away and watching me with its camera. Fuck that. Voice commands to the telly..pft. As if pressing a button is such a chore. They'll alienate the hardcorz gamers by trying to encroach on the world of 'smart tv' - and they're way overhyped as it is. Beyond integrated netflix, youtube and iplayer etc.. there's a slew of next to useless apps that people have been sold overpriced sets for. For less money I can hook in a dedicated PC with an big HD and all the apps I need. I could probably even run fairly decent games.


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2013)

It's not a cable box. You pug your cable box into it and it can then control your cable box via an IR light (ie. by pretending to be a remote control).
It's not a DVR. If you want to record TV, you'll have to use the recording functions of your cable box.

It's not solving a problem that anybody has. It's baffling.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 31, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's not a cable box. You pug your cable box into it and it can then control your cable box via an IR light (ie. by pretending to be a remote control).
> It's not a DVR. If you want to record TV, you'll have to use the recording functions of your cable box.
> 
> It's not solving a problem that anybody has. It's baffling.


 
Oh well then it's definitely not on my brithday list. What a load of bollocks. xbox 'one' - except you'll need more than one device under your telly to use it to its full capacity


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2013)

Silly thing is they'd just kept it simple and made a box that just played games it might have been my first console.


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2013)

If you want to buy a games console next generation, buy a PS4. The hardware is fantastic.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2013)

Crispy said:


> If you want to buy a games console next generation, buy a PS4. The hardware is fantastic.



I'll take a look at the whole package when it's out. I don't play games that much any more so the idea of something I don't have to upgrade sounds quite appealing.


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2013)




----------



## kabbes (May 31, 2013)

That price is preposterous.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah, unclear yet if they have the real price or just put that up just in case, as the date also says Dec 31st


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a placeholder price, which will change, nothing official has been announced yet. If I was betting I'd go for £399 on launch...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 2, 2013)

I swear I saw an ad before the football which said to pre-order now? So... how is that possible without an official price?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I swear I saw an ad before the football which said to pre-order now? So... how is that possible without an official price?


 

Amazon will take your money based on the price it ends up being?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2013)

yup, got PS4 and Xbox on pre order with them, once they get the price info it will drop.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds a bit sus. I like to know what I'm paying before I commit to pay it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yup, got PS4 and Xbox on pre order with them, once they get the price info it will drop.



That's quite full on. Buying two competing consoles at launch price!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2013)

not really, they dont take the money till the post it, and the price will be know way before then. done it before will do it again.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> That's quite full on. Buying to competing consoles at launch price!


 
Hey i bought a Wii-U release day  im a collector as well as a gamer, i have most consoles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Hey i bought a Wii-U release day  im a collector as well as a gamer, i have most consoles.


 

You'd have to be to buy Wii U.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2013)

only game i played, i mean really played is lego city... it's ace and the lad can watch me play it


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 3, 2013)

I rarely buy hardware in it's first incarnation. But going back to 64 player BF is certainly tempting


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

My release day PS3 just died the other week, had to get it re flowed but it's working fine now.

Had about 4 maybe 5 xbox's in that time. the latest one has held out well, can't think of any other console that has broken down on me....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I think you're wrong, whether you like it or not. But this is for another thread so lets leave now shall we?



Ok. Once you admit that you're wrong 

Xbone though...the E3 presentation will have to be phenomenal to get me even thinking about one. And even then, I don't think I will ever get one just because of the DRM and Kinect. Halo 5, not a fucking TV show, might pique my interest somewhat, maybe.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2013)

Even the idea of Halo 5 bores me. Is that really what next-next-next-gen was supposed to offer us?


----------



## treelover (Jun 3, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


 
surely that's a error, 600 quid, can't see that doing well in the Uk, if it does then this is one unequal society..


----------



## treelover (Jun 3, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yup, got PS4 and Xbox on pre order with them, once they get the price info it will drop.


 
you must have a few bob then?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

Helps if you read the posts after it that explain it all.

i do alright for myself thanks.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Even the idea of Halo 5 bores me. Is that really what next-next-next-gen was supposed to offer us?



You can always buy a Wii U for fresh games like The Wonderful 101 etc?

That's what I did!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

It's all about Lego City on the Wii-U, love it 


oh and Pikman 3 and Zelda when they come out


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 3, 2013)

My most wanted next-gen game is 'X' by Monolith Soft.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Even the idea of Halo 5 bores me. Is that really what next-next-next-gen was supposed to offer us?


 

Every company has their flagship titles they produce endless sequels for...can't see a games industry without it tbh...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Every company has their flagship titles they produce endless sequels for...can't see a games industry without it tbh...


Fine, but it's not a reason for me to upgrade to a console that otherwise has so many glaring negatives. For that, they're going to have to do a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Fine, but it's not a reason for me to upgrade to a console that otherwise has so many glaring negatives. For that, they're going to have to do a hell of a lot better.



You strike me as a sensible, thinking sort of chap kabbes. You should buy a PC.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry I am not a gamer and can't face going through the whole thread . . . but can someone quickly tell me if this is true?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a deliberate scare image, but the technical facts are true. The camera will be watching all the time while plugged into power, even if the console is off. The "continuous recording for targeted advertising" stuff is conjecture and exageration.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's a deliberate scare image, but the technical facts are true. The camera will be watching all the time while plugged into power, even if the console is off. The "continuous recording for targeted advertising" stuff is conjecture and exageration.


 
So micro soft have not filed for a patent?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So micro soft have not filed for a patent?


yes, they have, but companies file patents for 100x as much crap as they actually do. Until they actually say they're going to do this thing, it's safer to assume that they won't.

Anyway, the Xbox One sucks for purely technical reasons. Get a PS4 or a gaming PC.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2013)

Remember them little round stickers you get from stationers? 

One on the camera. One on the mic. Sorted.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Remember them little round stickers you get from stationers?
> 
> One on the camera. One on the mic. Sorted.


"There are zero players in the room. Game play mode deactivated"


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> "There are zero players in the room. Game play mode deactivated"


 

Aha. Draw a little man on the sticky side 

The perfect crime


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nah, just put it on an extension and point it at a dressmaker's dummy in the shed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Anyway, the Xbox One sucks for purely technical reasons. Get a PS4 or a gaming PC.


 
Ha. Sorry, I wasn't looking to buy one. Just interested in the picture.  Last thing I got was a wii and I never played it. I stopped properly playing games with the N64.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Nah, just put it on an extension and point it at a dressmaker's dummy in the shed.


 

Shouldn't have to do all this shit to avoid being watched all the time ffs. PS4 all the way man.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's a deliberate scare image, but the technical facts are true. The camera will be watching all the time while plugged into power, even if the console is off. The "continuous recording for targeted advertising" stuff is conjecture and exageration.


 

I've had people tell me they put blu tac on their laptops webcams for when their kids use it because 'Pedo's can hack the computers and see your kids'. No joke. Because this happens ALL THE TIME,


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've had people tell me they put blu tac on their laptops webcams for when their kids use it because 'Pedo's can hack the computers and see your kids'. No joke. Because this happens ALL THE TIME,


 
If it can happen at all, then it's not ridiculous.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> If it can happen at all, then it's not ridiculous.


 

Oh come on it's a fucking Daily Mail wankof, nothing like this is anywhere near likely to happen. If it was it would have happened years ago. It's bullshit scaremongering. You'll be telling that we should be talking noncesense next...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently, this is doing the rounds on Facebook. Microsoft certainly have an image problem to overcome with the XBone.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh come on it's a fucking Daily Mail wankof, nothing like this is anywhere near likely to happen. If it was it would have happened years ago. It's bullshit scaremongering. You'll be telling that we should be talking noncesense next...


Remote hacking of laptop webcams is well-documented. Some people have been prosecuted for it. There are forums dedicated to it. The danger is not imagined.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-games-can-only-be-given-to-one-person-ever-511754913

They've cancelled their round table event at E3 now. I guess they fear awkward questions and don't want to lose control of the message for even a single second.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 7, 2013)

Gits


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha, just read the thing about only being able to register it with somebody else if they've been on your friends list for 30 days.  Is it going to tell me "my house, my rules" too?  Maybe demand I'm back home by midnight?

You're a fucking games console, not my parents.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2013)

"Hi tommers, I couldn't help but notice that you drank 4 cans of Stella last night, do you want to talk about that?  Here's the dandy Warhols!"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, what's happening with Verizon and the NSA doesn't exactly fill me with confidence that my voice, conversations, living room, likeness, data, Stella drinking routine is safe with a US company.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/06/xbox-one-used-games-always-online/



> "Microsoft does not charge a platform fee to retailers, publishers, or consumers for enabling transfer of these games," a Q&A regarding Xbox One licensing fees reads. "We designed Xbox One so game publishers can enable you to trade in your games at participating retailers."


Not sure if that's good or not, basically MS supporting DRM so publishers like EA can screw consumers a bit more...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2013)

http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/main

tit bits: 

No renting, no loaning. No private sales (unless selling to someone who has been on your friends list for 30 days)

Console Checks in Every 24 hours

Trade-ins are up to the publisher and only at participating retailers

You can give a game to a friend only if they have been on your friends list for 30 days, and then it is stuck with them.

Up to 10 family members can play your games from any console at any time


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow. Is anyone going to buy this thing?
Are they testing the market? Seeing if people are up for 'not quite owning' what they pay for?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2013)

I keep all my games so not worried about trade in's etc.

where it will fuck me over is, like now i buy games, play them then loan them to my brother to play then get them back.... they wont work on my consloe then....


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> where it will fuck me over is, like now i buy games, play them then loan them to my brother to play then get them back.... they wont work on my consloe then....


 

Same. Me and a mate swap games all the time.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 7, 2013)

You know guys, it has this wonderful thing called a power plug. So you can always unplug it or switch it off at the wall.

OTOH you could deliberately leave it on as a home security device - as long as it records to a non-local device.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont care that it will record or watch me all day, might turn the kniect around when having man time tho


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wow. Is anyone going to buy this thing?
> Are they testing the market? Seeing if people are up for 'not quite owning' what they pay for?


 
To be fair people have been "not quite owning" things for ages.  Look at Itunes and Steam.

But yes, I don't like it when people want me to give them money so they can treat me like a twat.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> To be fair people have been "not quite owning" things for ages. Look at Itunes and Steam.
> 
> But yes, I don't like it when people want me to give them money so they can treat me like a twat.


 

. . . but with iTunes there is an alternative. You can buy the record.
Also do you not just store the MP3s you buy from itunes on your computer to do with as you will?
Sharing just becomes a legal matter, like old school home taping.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . but with iTunes there is an alternative. You can buy the record.
> Also do you not just store the MP3s you buy from itunes on your computer to do with as you will?
> Sharing just becomes a legal matter, like old school home taping.


 
I don't use itunes but aren't you just buying a licence? And from my very brief experience with it I remember trying to transfer my wife's music collection to her new ipod and it was a complete nightmare cos they thought you were nicking it. There was all sorts of DRM. Can you really store the mp3s anywhere? Maybe I was just being daft.

If Steam went bust then I think I wouldn't be able to use any of the games. I certainly wouldn't be able to download any of them I've paid for but not downloaded. I don't have a physical copy of any of them.

Maybe Microsoft need to look at why loads of people don't seem to mind this about Steam...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> I don't use itunes but aren't you just buying a licence? And from my very brief experience with it I remember trying to transfer my wife's music collection to her new ipod and it was a complete nightmare cos they thought you were nicking it. There was all sorts of DRM. Can you really store the mp3s anywhere? Maybe I was just being daft..


 
I have never had a problem moving my MP3s on my itunes to other MP3 players. A long time back I had a shuffle. Even using the itunes interface only it didn't think I was nicking stuff (though I seem to remember something about my mac being in-sync or something?).
Maybe you have to take the MP3s out the back door first (from the folders). That's the way I have to do it because I don't have a ipod of any kind.
I don't use itunes anymore anyway. It's annoying.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> I don't use itunes but aren't you just buying a licence? And from my very brief experience with it I remember trying to transfer my wife's music collection to her new ipod and it was a complete nightmare cos they thought you were nicking it. There was all sorts of DRM. Can you really store the mp3s anywhere? Maybe I was just being daft.


 
It used to be that way. If she bought tracks when they had a DRM system, then you get the headaches described.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It used to be that way. If she bought tracks when they had a DRM system, then you get the headaches described.


 
Oh, they changed it then? I thought they were all some proprietary format or something.

Cool. Well done Apple. I'll take them off my list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure the 'DRM' issues on lending games to mates is really a big deal tbh. I can't remember the last time anyone I know lent a game, these days with online play so big you need your own copy and tend to have copies of games your mates have anyway...


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a huge deal. We lend games to each other at work all the time.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup, i complete a game, then my bro does, then i stick it back in my collection. not going to happen like that anymore.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 7, 2013)

This pretty much sums up my feelings on the matter http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-06-07-microsoft-kills-game-ownership-and-expects-us-to-smile


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> It's a huge deal. We lend games to each other at work all the time.


 

I'm not sure what the proportions are, just talking about my experience really. Any data on how many people do this, how big an issue it is objectively?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 7, 2013)

I dunno, let me know if you find any.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted already but - confirmation from MS

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/06/06/microsoft-details-xbox-one-used-games-always-online

Sales are going to take a massive hit if Sony don't follow suit


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2013)

Both issues are going to big over here. Many people have broadband data caps, and so will want the minimum of internet usage. Blocking transfer of games will really hit the younger gamers. It's quite common for games to be passed from one family to another as their children grow up. The latter will particularly affect me as I will likely be buying a console so that my nephew and niece can play when they visit. Of course Uncle Quartz may do a bit of gaming between visits too! 

Publicity-wise, I think the requirement for an internet connection is going to be an issue for MS because the US military won't be able to use them on deployment, and we all know how Americans love their armed forces.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm not sure what the proportions are, just talking about my experience really. Any data on how many people do this, how big an issue it is objectively?


I lent and borrowed loads of 360 games.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 10, 2013)

Another one here who lends games to friends & family.

It's not really the issue though. When I purchase something I want to own it fully not just rent it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2013)

£429?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 10, 2013)

That was actually painful to watch. What an unmitigated disaster of a machine.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2013)

It's like MS learnt nothing from watching Sony throw away their clear console lead last generation with their hubris, telling their user base that they would take what they were given with the PS3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 10, 2013)

All the greyness and shooting....Microsoft have just sucked the fun out of games.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking diabolical.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> £429?


 
Ouch!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2013)

So one of the biggest crowd pleasers in the MS presentation was the return of Killer Instinct. Crowd goes wild.

It will be Free-To-Play, with only one character unlocked. All other characters are available separately. 
I don't give a shit for fighting games, but the people who do are exactly the sort of people who will be pissed off by this.

What happened over there? MS had good momentum with the 360 and now they're just dancing around the room with their shotgun, firing randomly at themselves and passers by, completely avoiding the big Sony shaped target on one wall.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> So one of the biggest crowd pleasers in the MS presentation was the return of Killer Instinct. Crowd goes wild.
> 
> It will be Free-To-Play, with only one character unlocked. All other characters are available separately.
> I don't give a shit for fighting games, but the people who do are exactly the sort of people who will be pissed off by this.
> ...


 

My guess is they're too confident, have idiots in charge and developer pressure has made them take stupid DRM/restriction related decisions.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2013)

I cancled my pre-order in protest!

Getting PS4 now, and will get Xbone when it falls i price. or something,.


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Owned both the first XBox and the 360, but will be avoiding this like the plague. Its almost as if Microsoft has deliberately set out to sabotage its own market. It has a surrealness to it all. Like Windows 8, it smacks of a cooperation totally detached from reality, believing it can dictate whatever wants on people whether they want it or not and get away with it using a blizzard of shiny marketing. Before E3 I was thinking the XBOX One could be like what the Saturn was with Sega, now im tending to draw Atari Jaguar Panasonic 3DO comparisions. A truly comically disastrous product. Sony - who I have no real love for either - were given the widest open goal in the history of the videogames industry. The truth is even if there wasn't a PS4 announcment till next year, this would have still been a huge failure.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Ouch!


 

Yup. It's idiotically priced.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. It's idiotically priced.
> 
> View attachment 33557


 

$ prices though mind and of course MS have to charge for the new Kinect.

Personally I'm not quite so willing to write of Kinect of just yet, at least till I've seen one...the last one would have been a fantastic bit of kit if it had lived up the pre launch hype, but was clunky and shite. If it really is as sensitive as claimed and every xbox sold has one, then I'd be curious to see what innovative developers come up with.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never been convinced about the possibilities of even a perfect Kinect.  I'm still watching a big 2D screen (for now -- have a look at the Oculus Rift for what may well be the future), and whilst that is true, there is a limit to what use there is to translating my actual movements, because there is still a disconnect between my actions and what happens as a consequence.

Not to mention that twitch gaming needs something twitch-sensitive.  Waving my hands doesn't cut it.  It's like playing the theremin rather than the violin.  The theremin is all very cool and all, but the violin allows for precision.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I've never been convinced about the possibilities of even a perfect Kinect. I'm still watching a big 2D screen (for now -- have a look at the Oculus Rift for what may well be the future), and whilst that is true, there is a limit to what use there is to translating my actual movements, because there is still a disconnect between my actions and what happens as a consequence.
> 
> Not to mention that twitch gaming needs something twitch-sensitive. Waving my hands doesn't cut it. It's like playing the theremin rather than the violin. The theremin is all very cool and all, but the violin allows for precision.


 

Me either and being forced to pay for it isn't going to make me like it either.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck that DRM bollocks. Looks like I'll be buying a PlayStation console for the first time.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. It's idiotically priced.


 
Well it looks like Kav, Lowsta and I are going to be giving Sony our money. As well as a lot of other gamer friends I've spoken to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Well it looks like Kav, Lowsta and I are going to be giving Sony our money. As well as a lot of other gamer friends I've spoken to.


 

Heh was just saying something about that on the other thread...not seeing any love for XO at all...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2013)

It's like they took the worst part of the music industry's strategy from 12 years ago and tried to apply it to a physical market.

DRM ffs


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh was just saying something about that on the other thread...not seeing any love for XO at all...


 
The PS4 thread has six pages. This one has 10. PS4 thread is light hearted and a bit of a piss take at he limited launch a couple of months back. This one is all like "F U M$!".

They already know they are fucked. Just how long it takes to sink in is another matter. I cannot see any of the privacy and DRM concerns being addressed by MS any time soon. The damage is done!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe it'll be such a failure that they'll start selling them for dirt cheap and flood the market?


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 11, 2013)

If they stick with the DRM, they would have to pay me to own one and even then with a generous sum of money.

In some ways I hope Microsoft fail miserably because they deserve to. I felt they undeservedly got away with the persistent early hardware failures of the XBOX 360 (which affected me, twice) and their arrogance with Windows 8 has only been surpassed by this debacle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> The PS4 thread has six pages. This one has 10. PS4 thread is light hearted and a bit of a piss take at he limited launch a couple of months back. This one is all like "F U M$!".
> 
> They already know they are fucked. Just how long it takes to sink in is another matter. I cannot see any of the privacy and DRM concerns being addressed by MS any time soon. The damage is done!


 

Been looking around elsewhere and its a little crazy just how royally they've fucked up!


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2013)

The NSA + Xbox One + Kinect =


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, this NSA stuff couldn't be worse timed for MS, could it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2013)

Good piece.








> This is Microsoft’s stance and the company doesn’t care if you complain. That message came through loud and clear during the company’s E3 press conference. Take it or leave it. Microsoft doesn’t care. They know they’ll sell millions of boxes and a group of vociferous web trolls won’t change that – or will they?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...mattrick-no-internet-stick-with-xbox-360.html

digging a deeper hole it seems...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...mattrick-no-internet-stick-with-xbox-360.html
> 
> digging a deeper hole it seems...


Hey, they did a lot of testing and a lot of consumer research. Can't argue with that, eh?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Hey, they did a lot of testing and a lot of consumer research. Can't argue with that, eh?


They might still be right. If they get some really good games out or Sony fucks up then they could get enough of the market share to do well. If they do well then the games publishers will prefer Xbox for the same reasons that most users hate it and if they start getting the better titles first then that's another problem.

Of course as one of those links states, they're still being dicks.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a lot of ifs. And it seems to rely on Sony not having learnt from their PS3 mistakes, which is not looking likely right now.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2013)

Sony have a vested interest to make sure the PS4 does well. The whole business has been suffering financially. Microsoft made it easier for them tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 13, 2013)

Sony have left the option for 3rd parties to add drm. All they've said is that there own titles won't have it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2013)

its a very clever and sneaky ploy, im sure they want DRm just like M$ but by saying its down to the publishers they will look like the good guys


----------



## kabbes (Jun 13, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> its a very clever and sneaky ploy, im sure they want DRm just like M$ but by saying its down to the publishers they will look like the good guys


 
Given the recent furore, publishers may decide it isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2013)

lets hope so


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2013)

They're screwed


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Given the recent furore, publishers may decide it isn't worth the hassle.


 

I dunno given that some of the big publishers are ones like EA I'm not so sure the PS4 will be DRM free tbh...


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 13, 2013)

Corax said:


> They're screwed





What a couple of creepy pricks those two are.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> What a couple of creepy pricks those two are.




Yeah. I couldn't watch it.  Weirdoes.  And not in a good way.


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> What a couple of creepy pricks those two are.


 
lol   They're in character from Reckless Tortuga (online sketch show).

They may well be creepy pricks IRL as well though, I have no idea!


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2013)

Corax said:


> lol   They're in character from Reckless Tortuga (online sketch show).
> 
> They may well be creepy pricks IRL as well though, I have no idea!



Ah. What's that?  I thought I was just old.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 13, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Given the recent furore, publishers may decide it isn't worth the hassle.


Like KE says, EA will lap up the DRM side of things, even better that they don't need to take the flack for it this time around!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 13, 2013)

Corax said:


> lol  They're in character from Reckless Tortuga (online sketch show.


 

Really? Sounds like a load of old shit.


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2013)

tommers said:


> Ah. What's that? I thought I was just old.


 


fen_boy said:


> Really? Sounds like a load of old shit.


 
It's sometimes shite, sometimes funny*. Something to watch on YouTube when you've turned your brain off.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 13, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Like KE says, EA will lap up the DRM side of things, even better that they don't need to take the flack for it this time around!


Harder for publishers to go it alone, though, when others are not.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 13, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Harder for publishers to go it alone, though, when others are not.


That's only in the case where everyone else abandons the XBox for the PS4, which may happen for some but i doubt many of the big houses will do that. Too much market share to lose. The XBox will, as long as the numbers of sales are roughly comparable, be more attractive to the publishing houses. Of course if the numbers are dreamcast bad then  all bets are off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmmm I want to believe that. But not sure...think with MS giving publishers what they want some may just feel cocky enough to push it while Sony sits back and says 'It aint us guv' on the whole thing...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 14, 2013)

Depends on whether lack of DRM becomes a major selling point for Sony.

Lots of ins, lots of outs to this case.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Depends on whether lack of DRM becomes a major selling point for Sony.
> 
> Lots of ins, lots of outs to this case.


 

Agree it's not certain, just think Sony's apparent stance doesn't mean: Sony = good vs MS = evil. Still not going to pre-order even though I've been tempted too!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 14, 2013)

Who mentioned good and evil?

Just something 100% not worth getting and something that may yet be worth getting.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 14, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Who mentioned good and evil?
> 
> Just something 100% not worth getting and something that may yet be worth getting.


 
Not so much on here but the comments on some of the other sites I've read about it do go that way a bit. 'MS are greedy and bad whereas Sony care about gamers.' Er, no, they've just made different commercial decisions.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 14, 2013)

All major corporations are evil by design.

Actually, not evil -- amoral.  Which is worse.  Say what you like about the tenets of National Socialism, Donny, but at least it's a creed.  At least it's an ethos.

Anyway, the only way we can deal with their amorality is to react in the only way they understand, by avoiding products that have too many strings attached.

If the Xbone dies as a result of indignation over DRM and the PS4 succeeds as a result of taking advantage of that, the paradigm is then set.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Not so much on here but the comments on some of the other sites I've read about it do go that way a bit. 'MS are greedy and bad whereas Sony care about gamers.' Er, no, they've just made different commercial decisions.


 

Indeed, Sony have played a marketing blinder here but people seem to suddenly be talking like they're somehow great because of it. All they did was say "here's our latest console, its number 4' and because MS have royally screwed up that somehow looks radical!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 17, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Indeed, Sony have played a marketing blinder here but people seem to suddenly be talking like they're somehow great because of it. All they did was say "here's our latest console, its number 4' and because MS have royally screwed up that somehow looks radical!


 
No. 

Read abouth the architecture, development tools, the way they've courted indie developers etc etc. They have taken HUGE strides since the PS3 launch, and the PS4 was exciting everyone long _*before*_ Xbone's disasterous birth.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 17, 2013)

PS4 does not look radical. 

Core gamers don't want radical. They want a gaming console that has better performance than the last. 

XBox has gone for radical and alienated a lot of consumers in the process.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> PS4 does not look radical.
> 
> Core gamers don't want radical. They want a gaming console that has better performance than the last.
> 
> XBox has gone for radical and alienated a lot of consumers in the process.


 

Yep, it's a nothing special it's just contrasting well against MS' royal screw up.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 18, 2013)

The thing is that Sony R&D mostly just look at how to put 3rd party components in a pretty box (marketing) and write an operating system. 

So unless the 3rd party developers come up with something radical (at a mass marketable price) then Sony has nothing radical to sell. 

Neither do Microsoft so they tried to make the software radical instead with costly in house software development.  Which has backfired as most don't want it if it pushes the price up. We'll have it as a free extra but its not our reason to purchase.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/microsoft-is-removing-xbox-one-drm-514390310


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://kotaku.com/microsoft-is-removing-xbox-one-drm-514390310


 
Backpeddle ahoy!

http://www.whathifi.com/news/microsoft-to-back-track-on-xbox-one-games-drm-and-always-online


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2013)

From the horse's mouth.

http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 19, 2013)

One critic accused microsoft of hating America because US troops weren't always able to connect online during their down time.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2013)

Good move. I had worries that they'd brass neck it out all the way but I guess the internet hate machine finally got through


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Good move. I had worries that they'd brass neck it out all the way but I guess the internet hate machine finally got through


 
It says a lot about their R&D shortcomings. All that mega cash and they couldn't forsee the inevitable backlash


----------



## kabbes (Jun 19, 2013)

But... they said they had done  market research and this is what the market wanted!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Apparently the market all wanted a Zune, Windows 8, 'Tiles' and no more START button too. They were just crying out for it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 19, 2013)

So has it tempted anyone back to buying one?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 19, 2013)

Not until there is a game worth buying it for.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> So has it tempted anyone back to buying one?


 
Stuck it back on pre order, will make mind up closer to the time  or get both... lol


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

They should really now rename it to the 'XBox One Eighty'


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Stuck it back on pre order, will make mind up closer to the time  or get both... lol


 

You're such a floozy.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Good move. I had worries that they'd brass neck it out all the way but I guess the internet hate machine finally got through


 

They now have 4 months to completely redesign the way their system works.

Should be good fun to watch.


----------



## electroplated (Jun 19, 2013)

as a happy ps3 and 360 owner, I'm not in any hurry to get either a ps4 or xbox one, but I'm pleasantly surprised to see Microsoft responding to the criticism sooner rather than later


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Doing a u-turn at this level, while good for the end user, still makes the company look completely out of touch and less likely to make me want to invest in their hardware.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 19, 2013)

I assume they're going to remove the need for the kinect as well then?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 19, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> I assume they're going to remove the need for the kinect as well then?



From there point of view to make it any kind of success it does need to be bundled so there is enough user base to make it worth developing for. 

However for games that don't need it the console should still work if it's not plugged in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

The whole thing reeks of emperors new clothes. Either those with any sense at MS were too scared to say anything, or their advice wasn't heeded until it all went Pete.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 20, 2013)

Damage has been done, how much its hard to tell.  Microsoft know they were being owned by Sony. Sony marketing are a bit sad now, MS were a target that just had a bullseye. Gonna have to do some work.  

MS still Need to backpedal on the price.

I'm not interested in these at launch as the games are always rushed and generally poor quality. 

It depends on which of the two has the most innovative and original games.

There is still nothing that can prevent a developer from limiting the second hand game market for its games. Could do this on a 360 if they wanted,have to write the code and get the infrastructure set up, but its more than doable.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah , still not convinced. The fact they wanted all this online and DRM shows how out of touch with gamers they are.

This makes me wants me to go back home to playstation even more


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 20, 2013)

No point making a call on which tribe to fanboi for until at least six months after launch.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2013)

What's stopping them adding it after 12 months or so?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> From there point of view to make it any kind of success it does need to be bundled so there is enough user base to make it worth developing for.
> 
> However for games that don't need it the console should still work if it's not plugged in.


 
Probably should have asked if there was a demand for this product then.

It's a bit like selling a motorbike with a sidecar. Useful for those that want it but for those that don't its an unnecessary cost


Sunray said:


> MS still Need to backpedal on the price.


 
If they make the camera optional they could probably chop £80-100 off


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2013)

I tend to agree, but wonder how much it will cost to make once production starts? Even the cheapest laptops have a web cam and whilst it's a bit more sophisticated the real clever stuff is done by software.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2013)

xboxoneeighty....


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I tend to agree, but wonder how much it will cost to make once production starts? Even the cheapest laptops have a web cam and whilst it's a bit more sophisticated the real clever stuff is done by software.


As far as we can tell, it's its own little computer this time round, which is why it can always be listening for "Xbox On" to power up the main console.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 20, 2013)

its an extra that the people that play games don't want.

I can only think they are including it in the hope that someone can come up with something novel that works well. Otherwise we are talking quite an extra outlay for something that nobody uses.

Part of the problem is that its an all or nothing affair, you either play with kinect or you play with the controller, combining them would be of interest, like foot pedals for driving games but not exclusively so, quite limited and having all the body do stuff like that might take some serious practice.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 20, 2013)

The thing is, it doesn't really seem like it's meant for gamers anyway.

If the patents MS filed are anything to go by it seems like they may have already found a novel use.

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...04".PGNR.&OS=DN/20120278904&RS=DN/20120278904



> A content presentation system and method allowing content providers to regulate the presentation of content on a per-user-view basis. Content is distributed an associated license option on the number of individual consumers or viewers allowed to consume the content. Consumers are presented with a content selection and a choice of licenses allowing consumption of the content. The users consuming the content on a display device are monitored so that if the number of user-views licensed is exceeded, remedial action may be taken.


 
Not sure how that would work in the UK but I imagine the BBC would love it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2013)

As somebody who isn't going to buying one, at least for a good few years I find it quite interesting. The original kinnect hype excited me and I think there is unexplored potential in the tech. It's not going to replace core gaming but it could spawn some interesting indie stuff, cheap apps you play with your mates when you get back from the pub. By including it with every Xbox they guarantee developers that people will be able the play it without buying an expensive extra, so increase the chances for some decent titles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2013)

*feels smug he didn't preorder*

Still sticking to my usual plan with consoles. Wait till all next gen consoles are out and evaluate them against each other.


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2013)

I feel sorry for the xblock software developers. All those extra hours of work required and still the ps4 will dominate!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2013)

reading through some forums it looks like the damage is already done.

But on the other side will anyone really care / remember this in 2 years time ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2013)

Supine said:


> I feel sorry for the xblock software developers. All those extra hours of work required and still the ps4 will dominate!



It's far too early to say that. Don't underestimate the importance of their dominance in the west with the current generation.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, still quite a few top titles for the 360 to come out in the next 2 years so the current gen is still king and will be for some time yet.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 21, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's far too early to say that. Don't underestimate the importance of their dominance in the west with the current generation.


 

Are they dominant in the west? They sold the fewest consoles.

e2a, actually that might be bollocks, I'm looking at very old data.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2013)

360 dominates USA and UK. Everywhere else is Playstation country.
Not counting the Wii, of course, cos it's not a _real_ console, amirite?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 21, 2013)

Does it though, the only recent data I can find suggests the PS3 has now outsold the Xbox, but that data is for worldwide sales. Much older data that's broken down by region has them pretty much neck-and-neck.

I agree we're not counting the Wii, it's miles ahead - it's the keenly contested battle for first loser we're talking about here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 2, 2013)

I see Don Mattrick has jumped ship - http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-07-02-so-long-don-mattrick


----------



## Sunray (Jul 6, 2013)

They do damage limitation and then let out another hot nugget of information.

http://hothardware.com/News/Microso...with-Kinect-To-Profile-Users-and-Deliver-Ads/

Defo not a good console to buy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't mind adverts if they dropped the sub model, paying to play online and being blasted with ads is a piss take...


----------



## Sunray (Jul 7, 2013)

Do Xbox 360 multiplayer sessions still run the server on one of the XBox's playing?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I wouldn't mind adverts if they dropped the sub model, paying to play online and being blasted with ads is a piss take...


 
Just recently got a PS3....what an ad-free breath of fresh air after what the 360 turned into. Such a shame, as it started out so well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Do Xbox 360 multiplayer sessions still run the server on one of the XBox's playing?


 
Yes, mostly. But it depends on the game e.g. Halo 4...Xbox. Battlefield 3...dedicated servers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunray said:


> They do damage limitation and then let out another hot nugget of information.
> 
> http://hothardware.com/News/Microso...with-Kinect-To-Profile-Users-and-Deliver-Ads/
> 
> Defo not a good console to buy.


 


The whole way they're selling this crap as being a positive really is annoyingly patronising isn't it.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 29, 2013)

Microsoft are now doing a good impression of a merry go round. 

Yet another u-turn regarding indie games. They are now allowed when they were saying it was big publishers only. 

If they carry on like this it will be white, called the Xbox 365, play ps3 games and come with a DVD entitled 'how to take it up the arse and enjoy it'. 

MS are very lucky they are up against Sony and not someone who knew what they were doing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2013)

Total mess..:


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## fen_boy (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm surprised they still need a power brick with a chassis as huge as that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2013)

Still worried about overheating no doubt


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2013)

Perhaps...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2013)

After what RROD cost them? No doubt


----------



## Sunray (Aug 14, 2013)

Its really is the XBox 180, now they have said that having the Kinect plugged in isn't compulsory when it was before.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Its really is the XBox 180, now they have said that having the Kinect plugged in isn't compulsory when it was before.


 
Still selling it with a Kinect though...so you're paying an extra £100 to £150 for something that you'll just unplug. Madness! They should stick with their convictions, or just sell it as a seperate peripheral.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 14, 2013)

A catch 22, look at the wii motion plus that nobody supported but Nintendo. 

Its either there for developers to support, or they will just ignore it.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 14, 2013)

I was meters away from an Xbox One and PS4 development console the other day. I was all ready to sign an NDA and get a look when the company in question realised the bloke who had the key for the room had gone home for the day. Gutted!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2013)

The flip flopping and u-turns has gone beyond farce...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2013)

Over what time frame?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2013)

Weeks I'd guess if bf4 is on the list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2013)

If that true that'd be the biggest launch/near launch gaming list in history wouldn't it?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2013)

"Exclusively first"


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2013)

So Kinect Sports rivals isn't Xbox exclusive


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2013)

What they've done is drawn their categories broadly enough so that it looks impressive but is actually meaningless.  It has allowed them to bold many games but without much closer inspection (such as looking at the studio), we don't know whether bold means "exclusive" or "exclusively first".  And if the latter, we don't know whether that means by a day, a week, a month or a year.  

I tend to buy games long after they first come out -- what do I care if it was on Xbox for a month first?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2013)

can't find PS4 thread, didn't look, but this is on now soon
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ny-conference-video-stream-and-live-blog.html


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2013)

Why the fuck are they banging on about the PS3? MOAR PS4 NOW!


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler







Titanfall looks amazing. Maybe good enough for me to get an xbox.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2013)

Couldn't find the ps4 thread but look at this

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...fall-bundle-to-cost-the-same-as-xbox-one.html

another blow for M$ it would seem


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.redmondpie.com/xbox-one-release-date-finally-announced/


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2013)

23 games have been confirmed for release on day one. They are:

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag
Battlefield 4
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Crimson Dragon
Dead Rising 3
FIFA 14
Fighter Within
Forza Motorsport 5
Just Dance 2014
Killer Instinct
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes
Lococycle
Madden NFL 25
NBA 2K14
NBA LIVE 14
Need for Speed: Rivals
Peggle 2
Powerstar Golf
Ryse: Son of Rome
Skylanders: Swap Force
Watch Dogs
Zoo Tycoon
Zumba Fitness: World Party


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## kabbes (Sep 7, 2013)

Zumba and Peggle: the twin platforms upon which success will be built.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2013)

Well it's out in a couple of days.

Is anybody getting one?

Hello?


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing on this thread since September. Looks like everyone is going for ps4.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 21, 2013)

Got one for BFs 12 year old son for xmas. Ordered it on 30th October from amazon and mananged to get a day one edition with Fifa. On ebay folk are selling their pre order receipts and some are selling in the £80-100 region. Have received confirmation that it will be delivered tomorrow but we won't be able to play anything on it sadly.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll get one but not on release day.

The verdict on both consoles is: Look good, bugger all games. Give it a month or so to show up any horrific reliability / other issues then take the plunge.

I'm quite surprised there's no fitness app out, given the noise about the kinekt's heart beat sensing epicness i'd expect that to be a good seller.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy xbone day! Mines here first thing in the am


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2013)

The XBox is getting approx 3* reviews from a range of sites.

Looks like the xbox is going to be playing catch up to the ps4.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 22, 2013)

My mate just bought one. What a mug. The Playstation 4 has won this round.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Happy xbone day! Mines here first thing in the am



WE GOT ONE!







So Urban 75 has an Xbox One owner. Looking forward to hearing your views on the machine.

I have a question, how loud or quiet is it compared to your other consoles. This is a big thing for me.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> On ebay folk are selling their pre order receipts and some are selling in the £80-100 region.



I don't get it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2013)

online tracking tells me i have an hour or so till mine gets here


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> online tracking tells me i have an hour or so till mine gets here



Amazon?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, it's here


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuckin' ace


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> I don't get it.



Sorry my post wasn't clear..I meant that folk had pre-ordered a xbox one paying £20 which guaranteed they could get one and pay the balance on launch day. But quite a few folk were selling their receipts on ebay and some were selling in the region of £80-100.

Postie has just been here.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 22, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> My mate just bought one. What a mug. The Playstation 4 has won this round.


Ah, irony, didn't spot that for a second.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2013)

anyone got the E100 error yet as been reported when trying to update ?

( yes E100 means you have to get it shipped back for repair.... )


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 22, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyone got the E100 error yet as been reported when trying to update ?
> 
> ( yes E100 means you have to get it shipped back for repair.... )


Quick name it! Remember your target to beat is the Glowing blue dick-punch of sadness.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2013)

its preciseley why im not getting either console until the teething problems are over, but dont get me wrong im not bitter, hope you all have a great time with them 

( someone on the desk next to me is waiting for amazon to turn up with his xbone, so unless i go home sick, il at least get a look and lil play with one )


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Sorry my post wasn't clear..I meant that folk had pre-ordered a xbox one paying £20 which guaranteed they could get one and pay the balance on launch day. But quite a few folk were selling their receipts on ebay and some were selling in the region of £80-100.
> 
> Postie has just been here.




Ah right, I thought they were just selling the receipt for 80 quid.  Which would be mental.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Quick name it! Remember your target to beat is the Glowing blue dick-punch of sadness.


the first update of doom 

or something


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2013)

well i played Ghost on the 360 this morning, and now im playing it on the Xbone... and im impressed how much better it looks


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 22, 2013)

The red, throbbing phallus of glory.

Opps, wrong thread.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> well i played Ghost on the 360 this morning, and now im playing it on the Xbone... and im impressed how much better it looks



£429 better?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> £429 better?



Cheaper then a new CPU/GPU/MB/RAM upgrade for a PC and more to the point it's not going to be long till new releases don't hit the older generation.

After a lifelong love of PCs I'm tempted by one of the next gen when they've slipped in price recently, can't be arsed playing the upgrade game anymore, although more tempted by a PS4, despite prefere the pads on the xbox.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Cheaper then a new CPU/GPU/MB/RAM upgrade for a PC and more to the point it's not going to be long till new releases don't hit the older generation.
> 
> After a lifelong love of PCs I'm tempted by one of the next gen when they've slipped in price recently, can't be arsed playing the upgrade game anymore, although more tempted by a PS4, despite prefere the pads on the xbox.



Most people I know in the US who moved from Xbox to the PS4 say the Dualshock 4 is a joy to use. Seems to be the opinion of a few youtubers as well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 25, 2013)

What's your initial verdict B0B2oo9 ?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 25, 2013)

ok, well here we go

At the moment it's a step up from the 360, i played Ghost on the 360 before i stuck it on the Boner just to get an idea of how good it was, and yes it looked way better, the cars coming at me and the roads and the water effects all looked way better. Online it was nicer, clear and sharp. Games wise it lacks anything that i dont have already other than that Ryse or whatever it's called, and been told it's shit so don't bother... and Dead Rising 3 has been panned.

So i got COD, BF4 (looks awesome also) Fifa 14 (It's football not sure it can look any better) Forza, which looks mint.

Howver, i spent all night Saturday playing COD on the 360 becuase all my mates have that.

So yeah, good at the moment, better one eveyone has one and they make some games just for it.


----------



## treelover (Nov 27, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Cheaper then a new CPU/GPU/MB/RAM upgrade for a PC and more to the point it's not going to be long till new releases don't hit the older generation.
> 
> After a lifelong love of PCs I'm tempted by one of the next gen when they've slipped in price recently, can't be arsed playing the upgrade game anymore, although more tempted by a PS4, despite prefere the pads on the xbox.




not always if you go second hand: I got a uber machine recently with a HD6990 for less than than a Xbone, and the games are so much cheaper, especially a bit later on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2013)

I literally don't know anyone who's getting one. A few long term PS owners (the types who only buy Sony and have had their consoles right back to PSOne) have basically got the "Welcome home" smug attitude going on...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2013)

I know 2 people who have for them , they love em , bu come Friday Il know a few more ps4 owners


----------



## Ozric (Nov 28, 2013)

Got one, it's a great console but fundamentally broken.  One of the selling points is the TV feature but it doesn't work with the UK signal.....something to do with frequency.  Anyway if the TV feature is a reason for you to buy it then don't...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

Ozric said:


> Got one, it's a great console but fundamentally broken.  One of the selling points is the TV feature but it doesn't work with the UK signal.....something to do with frequency.  Anyway if the TV feature is a reason for you to buy it then don't...



Yep, I hear it has to repeat every 5th frame because of the 50Hz vs 60Hz difference, leading to stuttering. One of the main selling points is unusable in the UK - *and apparently it cannot be fixed in software, it's a hardware issue*.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2013)

fundamentally unfixable without a 300Hz refresh rate and TV


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2013)

yet another Schoolboy Error from M$, you would have thought in this day and age they would have started to look at the global market rather than just GO USA !!!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> *and apparently it cannot be fixed in software, it's a hardware issue*.







Crispy said:


> fundamentally unfixable without a 300Hz refresh rate and TV





Oh dear


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2013)

It's not *unusable* - it's just the TV pass-through has some judder in it. Given that the TV pass-through feature is completely pointless anyway, it's no big deal.

The bigger deal is that it's a larger box, a less powerful machine, comes with the pointless Kinect and costs more than the the smaller, faster competition.


----------



## Ozric (Nov 28, 2013)

Slightly less powerful, Kinect bundle would amount to the same as PS4 with Eye 2...or thereabouts...and Microsoft have a larger investment in the back office server farm.  

To be honest the only reason I went for Xbox was I have less games for my 360 than my PS3.  As neither are backwards compatible it worked out as the better option with less games to replace.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2013)

Never have I been less excited about a new console generation all round.  I'm just not seeing anything worth getting excited about.  

I already wasn't that bothered about 360 graphics over PS2 but it was nice to have HD, so that was something.  But at least the 360 offered a new all-round experience, being properly online integrated.  And at least the 360 offered (supposedly) improved AI, more happening on the screen and so forth (although the AI promise never materialised IMO).  

What does the Bone or the PS4 genuinely offer over the 360, other than the next (and unnecessary) leap in graphics?  Where is the new game design?  N64, PS1 and Dreamcast brought 3D games (eg Mario 64, Tomb Raider, Crazy Taxi), PS2 and Xbox took that to a whole new level (eg Shadow of the Colossus, Halo), PS3 and 360 took it online (eg COD series).  What is the Bone and the PS4 going to do?  Until it can answer that question, I'm just not interested.

Meanwhile, I'm several hundred hours into Pokemon X and accelerating.  Now _that's_ how you do a game.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2013)

Indies are where the gameplay innovation is happening.

Also, VR is going to transform the industry. First on PC, but there's strong rumours of Sony developing a headset for PS4.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Indies are where the gameplay innovation is happening.


Yeah, but I don't need an upgraded box for that.  Indy games don't require anything like that much power.  The only reason to go next gen is if and when the Indies abandon the current gen.

Even then, I don't really feel like Indy titles excite me, heresy as it might be.  I like the AAA, but that quality applied to something new and/or interesting.  Demanding, I know.  But that's what it's going to take to kickstart me these days.



> Also, VR is going to transform the industry. First on PC, but there's strong rumours of Sony developing a headset for PS4.


I cautiously agree, I think, but it's not hard to make the case that VR is going to be no more successful than 3D.  It's very hardcore.  You have to immerse yourself in it, and that creates a barrier to simple pick up-and-play.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

With the leap in processing and GPU power comes better graphics yes, but also physics modelling. I think it will be a year or two before the new consoles are truly utilised to their full potential.

A lot of the game studios had reached the technical limit of what they could do with 7 year old hardware. A few of the new features I do like. Such as multitasking and idle patch and update downloads.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Never have I been less excited about a new console generation all round.  I'm just not seeing anything worth getting excited about.
> 
> I already wasn't that bothered about 360 graphics over PS2 but it was nice to have HD, so that was something.  But at least the 360 offered a new all-round experience, being properly online integrated.  And at least the 360 offered (supposedly) improved AI, more happening on the screen and so forth (although the AI promise never materialised IMO).
> 
> ...



Get a Wii U 

I LOVE mine!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> With the leap in processing and GPU power comes better graphics yes, but also physics modelling. I think it will be a year or two before the new consoles are truly utilised to their full potential.


That's what they said last time.  I'm not sure how much difference it really made.  Either way, however, I struggle to see how even _more_ particle effects and ragdoll physics is going to transform the gaming experience.  They can already model every bloody ball bearing in a car.



> A lot of the game studios had reached the technical limit of what they could do with 7 year old hardware. A few of the new features I do like. Such as multitasking and idle patch and update downloads.


Everybody always reaches the limits in the end, but what are the marginal gains they can get at this point?  What are they going to do that is going to actually freshen the experience rather than just be a bit more oomph to an explosion?

In short, is this technical leap going to give us Citizen Kane, or is it just going to be Die Hard with a Vengence?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Get a Wii U
> 
> I LOVE mine!


And what does that offer, other than another Mario game?  I never even finished the first Wii Mario and didn't bother buying the second one.

I have another whole separate list of problems with Nintendo, but this isn't really the thread for it.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> In short, is this technical leap going to give us Citizen Kane, or is it just going to be Die Hard with a Vengence?



Mighty Ducks 3.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Mighty Ducks 3.


This time it's just ducky.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> And what does that offer, other than another Mario game?  I never even finished the first Wii Mario and didn't bother buying the second one.
> 
> I have another whole separate list of problems with Nintendo, but this isn't really the thread for it.



How about this one instead then? http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-future-of-computer-games.317782/


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

To get back to the discussion, rather than terrible sequels, have a look at this video.



It showcases what is possible with a game engine these days. Stuff like Dynamic events and weather effects that can be seen by all players at the same time is nothing short of amazing. Personally, I think this adds to the immersion the player experiences. 

And the fact that if I have a tablet I can sit in my local pub and play commander mode for BF4, with my mates, who are all playing on their consoles. Plus I can have the game map up and displayed next to me whilst playing at home on my console. So it's bringing the "second screen" element to the consoles.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> To get back to the discussion, rather than terrible sequels, have a look at this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kabbes said:


> And what does that offer, other than another Mario game?  I never even finished the first Wii Mario and didn't bother buying the second one.
> 
> I have another whole separate list of problems with Nintendo, but this isn't really the thread for it.



Well if you don't like Mario, you're fucked 

Saying that, Super Mario 3D World (out tomorrow) looks like it's the prettiest and most fun game released this year! A million times better than anything on Xbone or PS4 for sure, and it does 1080p at 60fps  :



Other things I like about Wii U....Zelda games!, the amazing and lovely Miiverse, the browser, The Wonderful 101, Earthbound! Making and sharing drawings with Art Academy sketchpad, Wii Fit U, Google Street, Virtual Console. The sequel Xenoblade is coming!  It gets constant use in our house, though I do play Battlefield 4 on PS3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, don't want to derail the thread but I Just had a 'moment' o the Wii U. My son has been playing Wonderful 101 and posted the following to Miiverse on his own...he'd finished a level and wrote this ("I did it"). Nintendo magic right there, everything i love about Wii U and Nintendo.



He also posted other things, all on his own without my knowledge. This drawing of Mario in the NSMBU community:



...and this drawing of a Pikmin in the Pikmin Community :



Seriously, brought a tear of joy to my eye.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2013)

And for fairness, here's something posted by his elder sister in the Year of Luigi Community


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2013)

Nintendo. LOL.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 2, 2013)

Nintendo was always synonymous with innovation.  Now they bring us another Zelda game and another Mario game and we all clap our hands.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeak, fuck those amazing games. Let's go play Knack and Ryse.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2013)

Except I'm not playing those either, as I already said.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2013)

You want a fresh experience, then my recommendation is The Wonderful 101.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2013)

That looks like another beat-em-up with somewhat fresh mechanics.  But fundamentally similar to Power Stone 2, which I was playing on the Dreamcast almost 15 years ago.

I think you are missing my point.  What's going to get me interested in a new console isn't better graphics with a nicer interface or a new mechanic.  It's a quantum shift in the nature of the experience.  I want something that engages me emotionally.  Anything else, well, I already have 1000 unplayed hours on 100 games on my shelf.  I don't need more of them.


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2013)

To the moon.  9.03m.  The walking dead.

Which emotions are you talking bout?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh yes, To the Moon is good.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2013)

The three PC games, you mean?  Are a reason to buy a next-gen console?


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The three PC games, you mean?  Are a reason to buy a next-gen console?



Kabbes man, chill out.

I was just suggesting stuff with emotional involvement.  I don't care whether you buy a console or not.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, but I think we're talking cross-purposes. I'm asking what the new consoles will do that existing ones won't. Like, where's the exciting reason to upgrade? I'm just not seeing it right now.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2013)

More particles, man. That's it


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2013)

Exactly.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm fine with better graphics being the reason why people want to, or feel the need to, upgrade. What winds me up is the misuse of the word innovation. I blame mobile phone fanboys primarily, but game fanboys have to take their share of the blame, too.

(((meaning)))


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Nintendo was always synonymous with innovation.  Now they bring us another Zelda game and another Mario game and we all clap our hands.



Their spiral into irrelevance in the mobile age is certainly innovative.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Their spiral into irrelevance in the mobile age is certainly innovative.



40 million 3DS consoles sold so far.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, the 3DS is spot on.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 9, 2020)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seeing as we have a PS4 vaporware thread how about an Xbox 720 or whatever the hell it'll end up being called to speculate on?
> 
> What would you like to see in terms of specs, functionality? Should *MS dump discs and go with download only or even more radical go the Spotify/Netflix route and charge a flat fee for all you can play gaming*?
> 
> My main hope is they don't do anything stupid like Nintendo and the controller doesn't have a screen!



Considered me impressed.  

Took them 7 years, Microsoft just did both with the XBox Series S and their game pass.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2020)

game pass, if i understand it , means you get the console and the games for the sub.. if this  is right , could be a game changer


----------



## Sunray (Sep 9, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> game pass, if i understand it , means you get the console and the games for the sub.. if this  is right , could be a game changer



If that is true, would be stiff competition for Sony.  They need to do something because they lost badly last time.  I've been assuming I'm getting a PS5 and a TV to go with it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2020)

The current one seems very good value if you play a lot of games. The kids I work with are all on it and seem to pay very little for loads of content. 

The S is an intresting move as well, very low priced for a next gen consol. I wonder if ultimately maintaining compatibility with will hinder development.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2020)

It shouldn't. As I understand it, it's got the same GPU. It'll be rendering 4x less pixels than the series S, 1440p versus 4K. Lots of nice stuff in here:


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 10, 2020)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2020)

__





						Xbox All Access | Smyths Toys UK
					

With Xbox All Access, you get an Xbox One console and 24 months of Xbox Game Pass Ultimate, which includes access to over 100 high-quality games, with no upfront cost.




					www.smythstoys.com


----------



## cybershot (Sep 14, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really can’t work out if that’s a good deal or not. Probably not at launch. But later down the line maybe. 

A lot of good titles have left game pass recently and been replaced by utter trash. 

I see the price of the pc version is finally increasing also.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 15, 2020)

Its £700 for the 2 years, so 100 quid a year for the pass.

If they have a decent line up for the pass, potentially, esp if you go pro gamer on the offerings.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 15, 2020)

I think for parents who have spoilt kids who will want it it’s certainly an affordable way of getting hands on one for Christmas without having to go via shitty bright house type deals (making a massive assumption people aren’t credit checked but I suppose they probably will be) 

Just don’t see game pass being sufficient enough to meet their needs though so no doubt still be paying £50 here and there for fifa/cod and all the other crap kids have to play the moment it comes out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 15, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I think for parents who have spoilt kids who will want it it’s certainly an affordable way of getting hands on one for Christmas without having to go via shitty bright house type deals (making a massive assumption people aren’t credit checked but I suppose they probably will be)
> 
> Just don’t see game pass being sufficient enough to meet their needs though so no doubt still be paying £50 here and there for fifa/cod and all the other crap kids have to play the moment it comes out.



I don't play enough games to make it worth it, but in its current offering it seems very good value. As I mentioned the kids I'm working with are all on it and they are playing loads of different stuff. I know it's a few years old now, but was suprised to see stuff like Red Dead on there. They certainly think it's good value.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 15, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I don't play enough games to make it worth it, but in its current offering it seems very good value. As I mentioned the kids I'm working with are all on it and they are playing loads of different stuff. I know it's a few years old now, but was suprised to see stuff like Red Dead on there. They certainly think it's good value.



Pretty sure red dead has already left. Didn’t last in it very long and that’s half the problem with it. I get developers won’t want to keep titles on it long term but when a game like that is only on it for several months when it probably takes much longer than that to finish it properly. Then why bother putting it on there in the first place. 

So many older triple a type titles have left recently and been replaced by utter tripe. 

I couldn’t ever see my investing in game pass for such a prolonged amount of time. And those savvy enough will look for good deals via e codes from digital outlets rather than sub to Microsoft directly.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 15, 2020)

If they are taking off the decent titles too regularly, its more like an expensive demo subscription. 

Nothing to sway me from the PS5 right now, if that is the case, Microsoft lost this battle with the Xbox one.  I can always get an XX second hand in 18 months time if there is a compelling reason to own one. 

Discs guarantee cheap games for the patient.


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2020)

I got some free months of Xbox ultimate game pass but apparently I need a controller to play anything on my tablet and no idea when that turns up.


----------

